# Le Droit De Savoir



## melaure (5 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas vu l'émission de hier mais j'en ai largement entendu parler à la radio ce matin. L'émission était consacrée à la sécurité routière et surtout au comportement des conducteurs

Je suis comme beaucoup scandalisé par les déclarations de personne qui n'en ont rien à faire de la vie des autres. Ils roulent sans permis, sont prêt à fuir en cas d'accident pour ne pas aller en prison et le déclare en plus à la télé.

Dans quel monde somme nous ? C'est le résultat de la permisivité à l'extrême. On fait ce qu'on veut sans assumer les conséquences ... Il y a vraiment des parents qui n'ont pas fait leur boulot !!! 

Quand à ces conducteurs, il n'ont peur de rien et ils sont prêt à tout risquer ... Il y a vraiment des coup de pieds au cul qui se perdent. 

Ce matin un auditeur est intervenu pour dire que lors d'une poursuite police/voleur de voiture, le véhicule volé à percuté sa moto et tué sa passagère. Et le conducteur n'a même pas été condamné à de la prison ferme. Son passager n'a pas été poursuivi.

Quand je pense que certains râlent sur la répression, mais on est encore loin de ce qu'il faut vu les comportements de plus en plus fous ...


Désolé de vous embêter avec ça, mais je voulais passer ce coup de gueule ... Et ça peut vous arriver à tous d'être victime !


----------



## PetIrix (6 Novembre 2003)

Intéressant, mais je décline tout invitation à participer.
Je vais encore finir par m'emporter et coup de gueuler.
C'est pas bon pour ce que j'ai.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (6 Novembre 2003)

Finn, prépare le verrou, un troll s'est échappé


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas vu
> Dans quel monde somme nous ? C'est le résultat de la permisivité à l'extrême. On fait ce qu'on veut sans assumer les conséquences ... Il y a vraiment des parents qui n'ont pas fait leur boulot !!!


Evidemment, on ne peut qu'etre d'accord avec ton coup de gueule !
Un petit bemol toutefois en ce qui concerne la responsabilité des parents :
J'ai le sentiment d'avoir élevé "convenablement" mes enfants, en ayant fait tout mon possible et dans la mesure de mes moyens ...
Bien entendu, personne ne possède la science infuse et personne ne connait LA méthode pour etre certain que ses enfants deviennent des adultes responsables - d'ailleurs, cette méthode n'existe pas et il en existe autant qu'il y a d'enfants sur cette terre ...
Tout cela n'empeche pas mon fils ainé (28 ans) de conduire sa moto comme s'il était à un grand prix et de me fiche une trouille pas possible tous les jours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien à faire pour lui faire comprendre : il argumente qu'il ne roule vite (et extremement vite d'ailleurs) que sur autoroute et sur voie dégagée et que dès lors, il ne met que SA vie en danger et pas celle des autres usagers... d'ailleurs, il me dit qu'en ville il roule comme un vrai pou !!!
Alors ! Que faut-il faire de plus pour etre "un bon parent" ???


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Novembre 2003)

...et surtout ne pas me conseiller de lui fiche une bonne tarte sur la gueule ... c'est une montagne de muscles de 1,87 m et 85 kgs !!!


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et surtout ne pas me conseiller de lui fiche une bonne tarte sur la gueule ... c'est une montagne de muscles de 1,87 m et 85 kgs !!!














De toutes manières, à 28 ans c'est à lui d'être adulte et responsable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quand il aura perdu son permis, il réfléchira peut-être ...


----------



## Luc G (6 Novembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment, on ne peut qu'etre d'accord avec ton coup de gueule !
> Un petit bemol toutefois en ce qui concerne la responsabilité des parents :
> J'ai le sentiment d'avoir élevé "convenablement" mes enfants, en ayant fait tout mon possible et dans la mesure de mes moyens ...
> Bien entendu, personne ne possède la science infuse et personne ne connait LA méthode pour etre certain que ses enfants deviennent des adultes responsables - d'ailleurs, cette méthode n'existe pas et il en existe autant qu'il y a d'enfants sur cette terre ...
> ...



Ben oui, c'est pas de la tarte, le mien n'a que 9 ans et je me fais par avance du souci pour la suite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Remarque, pour les enfants, c'est pas toujours évident d'élever les parents, non plus. Qu'es-ce qu'ils en pensent, tes enfants, TheBig ?


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> De toutes manières, à 28 ans c'est à lui d'être adulte et responsable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais si s'est sa vie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui m'enerve c'est que si les gens font attention par peur de l'amende et non des conséquences directe d'un accident. On entend que ça dans les statistiques... Le nombre de mort baisse si le nombre de radars augmentent... C'est grave d'en arriver là....


----------



## melaure (6 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais si s'est sa vie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce qui est grâve c'est qu'on parle des morts mais pas trop des bléssés. Et les gens qui disent "je moque de mourrir", ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ont plus de chance de finir paralysé ... Et rester ficelé à une chaise ou un lit toute sa vie c'est probablement pire !

Il serait temps que la loi considère les tueurs au volant comme des criminels avec des peines minimum de 10 à 30 ans de prison, voir plus pour délit de fuite ... Attention, je ne parle pas de tous les accidents mortels. Il y a aussi des impondérables ... Je parle des gens ayant un comportement de tueur ...


----------



## Nexka (6 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est grâve c'est qu'on parle des morts mais pas trop des bléssés. Et les gens qui disent "je moque de mourrir", ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ont plus de chance de finir paralysé ... Et rester ficelé à une chaise ou un lit toute sa vie c'est probablement pire !



Personnellement j'ai plus peur de tuer ou blesser quequ'un sur la route ke de me tuer moi même.
T'imagines vivre avec la mort de qqll sur la conscience toute sa vie?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non mais c'est clair on parle souvent de délinquance, de jeunes qui agressent les gens dans la rue... Mais le teaux de mort sur la route par ans est bien supérieur aux tués par agressions. La délinquance routière est un problème, et je suis d'acord avec toi melaure, il faut la punir sévérement.


----------



## krystof (6 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Et les gens qui disent "je moque de mourrir", ne se rendent pas compte qu'ils ont plus de chance de finir paralysé ... Et rester ficelé à une chaise ou un lit toute sa vie c'est probablement pire !



Je leur propose un stage dans un centre de rééducation, histoire de se rendre compte combien il y a de victimes de leur inconscience. Victime dont je fais partie.


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je leur propose un stage dans un centre de rééducation, histoire de se rendre compte combien il y a de victimes de leur inconscience. Victime dont je fais partie.



2 bonnes adresses pour se remettre les idées en place : Garches - en banlieue parisienne, hopital spécialisé dans les "polytraumatisés" de la route et Berck - pas très loin du Touquet - où l'on voit des comas très, très sympas...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Vous avez forcément entendu parler de ces deux garçons fauchés par un chauffard de 19 ans conduisant sans permis.















Quand j'entend ce genre d'info, j'ai vraiment la haine.

Mais ce qui m'a le plus choqué, c'est d'apprendre que le garçon décédé venait de se sortir d'un cancer.









D'en parler j'ai la nausée.


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez forcément entendu parler de ces deux garçons fauchés par un chauffard de 19 ans conduisant sans permis.



Avec, ou sans permis, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avec, ou sans permis, ça n'aurait pas changé grand chose.



Euhh ... C'est pas là que je voulais en venir.


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

Je faisais juste une allusion à la manière dont les médias ont toujours tendance à "spectaculariser" les événements.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je faisais juste une allusion à la manière dont les médias ont toujours tendance à "spectaculariser" les événements.



Mouais ...

Moi ce que je retiens dans l'hiostoire, c'est qu'avec ou sans permis, spectacularisation ou pas, un connard a tué un gamin.

C'est pas sur les autoroutes qu'il faut mettre des radars.


----------



## krystof (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sur les autoroutes qu'il faut mettre des radars.



C'est où


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est où



La plupart des accidents mortels surviennent en agglomération et sur les voies secondaires.

==&gt; En ville et sur les nationales/départementales.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Novembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est où



en caméra embarquée directement !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Génial.
Comme ça on pourra avoir du Live et faire une émission TV façon poursuites police US.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Génial.
> Comme ça on pourra avoir du Live et faire une émission TV façon poursuites police US.



et tu oublie la possibilité pour LucG de nous faire des dépeches d'un nouveau genre !


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> La plupart des accidents mortels surviennent en agglomération et sur les voies secondaires.
> 
> ==&gt; En ville et sur les nationales/départementales.



C'est vrai. Moins de 1% des accidents mortels ont lieu sur l'autoroute. Les radars automatique s, il faut les mettre sur les nationales/départementales et en ville (surtout sur les feux). Ici à Lyon les gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un feu rouge. On se croirait en Italie !


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

> Ici à Lyon les gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un feu rouge



C'est clair... j'y ai juste vécu et conduit 2 ans... et j'ai vite conduit comme eux... malheureusement... pire que des Parisiens !

Quelle plaie la bagnole de toute façon... c'est polluant, c'est dangereux et c'est un gouffre financier en plus...

Concernant la sécurité routière pour moi c'est simple.

Bridons les voitures... que tout le monde roule avec des veaux, c'est pas un circuit auto la route nan ???

Tous avec des 2 cv !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon tu peux aller à 150 km à avec une deuch en descente mais bon qd même...

Moi je supporte plus tous ces connards qui se la jouent avec leurs caisses à la con.... que ce soit des GOLF tdi, des audi, des BMW, ou des voitures tunnings... je peux plus les voir ces beaufs qui conduisent de manière agressive, comme si leur orgeuil était constamment en jeu.

Un tain de symbole phallique la voiture qd même je trouve...
Plus t'as une grosse voiture... etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs moi j'ai une mini austin de rouge de 1985... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi c'est bien simple... j'ai des briques chez moi...
Les connards dangereux je les répère... ensuite, je prends une brique, je mets un mot de dessus expliquant mon geste, je vois où le type se gare et je lui fous en travers du par brise...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est débile ? Possible... mais bon ça soulage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NAn je déconne, mais je crois que je vais finir par le faire...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Brider les bagnoles peut être une solution.
Mais c'est "débridable".
Et puis si un seul constructeur décide de le faire ==&gt; La clé sous la porte.

L'incompréhensible est que dans tous les pays la vitesse est limitée (conseillée dans certains)

Alors pourquoi continuer à vendre des bagnoles qui roulent à plus de 200 ???

Mais il n'y a pas que la vitesse qui tue.
Pour moi la vitesse aggrave, mais la cause est le comportement.

Ce Fils de .... qui à heurté ces deux gosses, il roulait peut-être vite.
Mais même à 50, si on ne freine pas sur un piéton le résultat est le même.
C'est la morgue.


En plus pas de permis, et délit de fuite.
La totale.

Faut de l'exemplarité cette fois ci.
Qu'il se prenne un max.
Et si d'aucun me font remarquer qu'encore une fois j'exagère, je leur dirais que même perpet, ce ne sera jamais pire que ce qu'endurent les parents.

Quel putain de noël vous trouvez pas ?!!?!


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

> Brider les bagnoles peut être une solution.
> Mais c'est "débridable"



Tout le monde ne le fera pas pour autant... ça sera déjà ça de pris...

Oui c'est un facteur agravant la vitesse... c'est ça... donc limitons là... comme la répression marche pas...

Les constructeurs ? La clé sous la porte ? Et quand bien même ?
Si la mesure était européenne, ça ferait pas chuter les ventes de bagnoles... 

Mais là y a des lobbys, du gros sous alors pas touche... préférons la mort... yeahh rock'n roll !


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde ne le fera pas pour autant... ça sera déjà ça de pris...



Pour que ce soit efficace il faut que tous les constructeurs s'y mettent et effectivement seule une loi européenne peut s'envisager.
Mais de là à ce que ce soit fait ....

Mais ceux qui ne feront pas débrider sont ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de rouler vite.
Les chauffard d'aujourd'hui s'empresseront de faire sauter le verrou.
==&gt; Case départ.
C'est qui qui débrident leur scooter? Les branleurs inconscients !!!



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est un facteur agravant la vitesse... c'est ça... donc limitons là... comme la répression marche pas...



Le repression peut fonctionner.
Pourquoi les gens roulent vite.
Parce qu'on n'est pas certains d'être pris.
Si sur ton trajet tu es sûr d'être systématiquement flashé, tu ralentiras.
Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas parce que pas assez de contrôle.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> préférons la mort...



C'est ce qu'il y a de meilleur.
C'est pour cela qu'il faut la garder pour la fin.


----------



## Balooners (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Faut de l'exemplarité cette fois ci.
> Qu'il se prenne un max.
> Et si d'aucun me font remarquer qu'encore une fois j'exagère, je leur dirais que même perpet, ce ne sera jamais pire que ce qu'endurent les parents.
> 
> Quel putain de noël vous trouvez pas ?!!?!



je suis d'accord avec toi, mais tu vas voir ils vont prendre 2 ans avec surci et puis c'est tout, il y a aussi le systeme judiciaire à changer


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

> il y a aussi le systeme judiciaire à changer



On a toutes les lois qu'il faut en tout cas, donnons juste les moyens à la justice de les appliquer...

Après, la prison à vie pour un con, inconscient, qui devient criminel alors que son intention n'a jamais été de tuer... c'est un autre débat, perso je suis contre.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec toi, mais tu vas voir ils vont prendre 2 ans avec surci et puis c'est tout, il y a aussi le systeme judiciaire à changer



C'est ça qui me fous les nerfs.

Ce qui m'a achevé c'est qu'en plus ce gamin avit un cancer.
J'imagine l'angoisse des parents de le perdre.
Il a du se battre le bonhomme.
Et il l'a vaincu cette putain de maladie.
Il s'en est sorti.
Imaginez la joie des parents.
Leur fils a survécu.
Elle est pas belle la vie ???

Et ben non.
La vie c'est de la merde.
Parce qu'un [ ... ... ] qui se prend pour un pilote est venu lui interdire de vivre.

J'ai la haine.
Ca me fait chialer, de rage de tristesse, de honte, de haine, de dégout.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > il y a aussi le systeme judiciaire à changer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La prison ?
Pourquoi la prison ?

Ce mec il faut qu'il dévoue sa vie entière à s'occuper des accidentés de la route.

Parce qu'il en a réchappé, il ne doit pas oublier.
Ce sera sa pénitence.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Novembre 2003)

question tout bete : mettez vous TOUJOURS votre clignotant ? 

---&gt; NON ... 

_y a pas que les beaufs qui sont chiants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Fulvio (12 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Ici à Lyon les gens ne savent pas ce qu'est un feu rouge
> 
> 
> 
> C'est clair... j'y ai juste vécu et conduit 2 ans... et j'ai vite conduit comme eux... malheureusement... pire que des Parisiens !



Ouh là, vous faites une réputation au lyonnais, là, c'est pas un brin éxagérer ? Bon, j'habite pas à Lyon, mais j'y vais assez souvent pour avoir pris le pli : si tu veux changer de file, force le passage. N'est-ce pas le cas de toutes les grandes agglomérations de France ? Sinon, j'ai moi-même l'habitude de plaisanter : "le orange, c'est le vert lyonnais", mais là encore, est-ce pire qu'ailleurs ?

Alors vous me direz que c'est pas parce que c'est pas pire qu'ailleurs qu'il ne faut pas faire d'effort, et je vous répondrai tout-à-fait ! Mais non, le Lyonnais ne conduit pas plus mal que le Parisien (plus mal que le Dauphinois, oui, mais pas plus mal que le Parisien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Détrompes-toi.

Je met un point d'honneur à le mettre tout le temps.
Même quand il n'y a personne.

Je suis même chiant la dessus.

Et j'hurle sans arrêt contre ceux qui ne le mettent pas.

Les "non-clignoteurs", c'est comme ceux qui ne disent pas merci quand on leur tient la porte.
Ca me fous en pétard.

Ca fait partie du manque de courtoisie qui m'ennerve au plus haut point.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> question tout bete : mettez vous TOUJOURS votre clignotant ?
> 
> ---&gt; NON ...
> 
> ...



Et je dirais même que je suis chiant sur bien d'autres points.
(on le sait me direz vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )

Ca m'est déjà arrivé d'annuler une sortie cinéma, parce que pas de place de stationnement.
Je suis rentré plutot que de me garrer n'importe ou et de faire chier tout le monde.


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

Je le mets toujours aussi... même dans ma cour ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autant que ce soit un réflexe... je tourne je le mets, je vais pas réfléchir à la réelle utilité de le mettre, sinon on en fini pas...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je le mets toujours aussi... même dans ma cour !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'astoutkompris, finalement.

Dans mes bras !!


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2003)

Au infos de midi, ils ont annoncer qu'il y avait environ 2,5 millions de personnes qui conduisaient sans permis. Ces gens se moquent donc bien de respecter la loi et les autres ... Si la justice appliquait des peines vraiment sérieuses on en serait pas là ! Il n'y a pas forcément que la prison ferme (sauf pour les gros abrutis), mais il pourrait y avoir tout un panel de punitions sous forme de travaux d'intérêt généraux ...


Quand à la limitation de vitesse pourquoi pas. Mais peut-être un peu utopique. Car on roule vite sur les autoroute, mais c'est là ou il y a le moins de danger. Le plus grâve est en ville. Et qu'une voiture soit bridée ou pas, ca n'empêchera pas quelqu'un de rouler à 130 en ville ...

Il faudrait le bridage soit lié à la route que l'on utilise. Mais ca veut dire un gros travail d'équipement. Il faudrait que les voitures et les chaussées soient équipées de puces communiquante pour brider la vitesse au maximum autorisé par la route. Ainsi on aurait plus de dépassement de vitesse.

Et pour lutter contre les gens qui roulent sans permis, il faudrait créer un permis/badge magnétique de façon à faire des controles efficaces. Tout comme sur l'autoroute, l'automobiliste ne pourrais franchir le contrôle que par détection du permis/badge magnétique. Ceux qui ne l'ont pas sont controlé manuellement ...

C'est peut-être sévère, mais il faut savoir si on veut vraiment sauver des vies.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> question tout bete : mettez vous TOUJOURS votre clignotant ?
> 
> ---&gt; NON ...



Oui toujours ! gauche quand je dépasse, droit quand je me rabat ...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être sévère, mais il faut savoir si on veut vraiment sauver des vies.



L'infrastructure ça coute cher.
Et ce n'est pas en baissant les impots qu'on va y arriver.

Ya déjà pas de fric pour 
les écoles
les hopitaux
les flics
les transports
les retraites
la sécu
etc, etc ...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Oui toujours ! gauche quand je dépasse, droit quand je me rabat ...



Ton avatar aussi, il met sa flèche ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

J'avais un père très chiant là-dessus...
PAs moyen de prendre ma mob si je mettais pas le casque.. il démarrait pas si je mettais pas ma ceinture... bon pi c'est un "scientifique" alors si tu comprends pas, il t'explique, voir te prouve l'effet que peut avoir un choc même à 30 km...

Mes potes la mettent tous heureusement... pas de prise de têtes... je pourrais pas...

J'ai eu une fois à faire à un ptit con orgeuilleux qui voulait pas la mettre, un copain d'un copain... il disait que c'était sa vie pas la mienne, que ça servait à rien, que des fois c'était mieux de pas l'avoir, bla bla, les arguments habituels de ceux qui n'ont rien à dire... et bien j'ai pas réussi à le faire changer d'avis... il est donc descendu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il avait même pas son permis ce ptit con en plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





C'est comme le FUMEUX et fameux, un de mes préférés je dois dire "Ouai mais avec une voiture puissante, dans certains cas ça peut te sauver la vie... bla bla"

S'en suit des exemples et expériences réelles ou inventées :

"Tu vois t'as juste le temps de doubler, y a peu de distance, et bien grace à une voiture puissante t'as juste le temps de passer"

*Ouai bah avec une voiture moins puissante et surtout un cerveau bah tu évites de prendre des risques inutiles et tu arrêtes de considérer que doubler c'est important, que gagner 5 min c'est normal et vitale...*

Je peux vous dire que les mentalités changent en tout cas, c'est une certitude et j'en suis ravi...

Je trouve les jeunes plus raisonnables aujourd'hui, disons les 18-35 ans... qui ont été sensibilisés...

Evidemment, il reste tjs les jeunes trou du cul chiens fous... mais ceux-là, on peut pas y faire grand chose. Je crois pas que ce soient eux les sérials killers de la route.

Sinon, ne pensez-vous pas que malheureusement, notre comportement routier, notre conduite, soit un peu le reflet de notre société de consommation où tout doit tjs aller plus vite ?

Je trouve que la route ressemble à la bourse... dangereuse, absurde, violente et aveugle.


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, ne pensez-vous pas que malheureusement, notre comportement routier, notre conduite, soit un peu le reflet de notre société de consommation où tout doit tjs aller plus vite ?



Non!

C'est le reflet d'une société égoïste surtout.
C'est la mentalité "chacun pour sa gueule".

"Moi je passe
Toi tu la fermes et tu te ranges
Moi j'ai une grosse (paire de couilles) bagnole et je t'emmerde.
Moi chuis plus important que toi.
Moi j'ai un DVD
Moi j'ai une grande baraque
Moi je suis ...
Moi je suis ...
Mois je suis ... UN GROS CON!!!"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que la route ressemble à la bourse... dangereuse, absurde, violente et aveugle.


...et c'est pas moi qui vais te contredire !!!
Je me tape environ 250 kms par jour en bagnole, ce qui, bon an mal an, me fait aux alentours de 70 à 75.000 kms/an et ce, depuis 15 ans !!!
...et bien, je me demande comment je peux encore etre en vie dans ce foutoir !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne pourrais plus compter le nombre d'accidents graves dont j'ai été le témoin bien involontaire et notamment avec des poids lourds !!!
C'est grave tout ça !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Oui toujours ! gauche quand je dépasse, droit quand je me rabat ...



question toute bete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : et les controles directs ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'est déjà arrivé d'annuler une sortie cinéma, parce que pas de place de stationnement.
> Je suis rentré plutot que de me garrer n'importe ou et de faire chier tout le monde.



heureusement que je ne fais pas pareil lorsque je rentre à l'appart' sinon j'irais au cinéma à chaque fois ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 (y a pas de place tout est payant vers chez moi et j'ai pas de garage .. c'était çà ou un mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JPTK (12 Novembre 2003)

> Il faudrait le bridage soit lié à la route que l'on utilise. Mais ca veut dire un gros travail d'équipement. Il faudrait que les voitures et les chaussées soient équipées de puces communiquante pour brider la vitesse au maximum autorisé par la route. Ainsi on aurait plus de dépassement de vitesse.



J'arrive à cette même conclusion... je serais pas contre d'ailleurs... mais c'est clair que ça serait super lourd à mettre en place... mais j'avais vu des projets qui semblaient viables.

Allez hop en série sur toutes les voitures... t'arrive en ville, pas moyen de dépasser le 50... trop bien...


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Novembre 2003)

je suggère en toute simplicité de bannir la voiture.


----------



## melaure (12 Novembre 2003)

C'est bien dommage que la population fasse de moins en moins preuve de civisme. Du coup l'Etat doit compenser par la répression pour ce manque de respect. Et on ne peut pas laisser faire n'importe quoi même si ça coûte ...


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suggère en toute simplicité de bannir la voiture.



Tu dis ça parce que tu es parisien.


----------



## Spyro (12 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suggère en toute simplicité de bannir la voiture.


Je suis pour.
On fait un sondage ?


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2003)

Ce n'est pas la voiture le problème, ce sont les utilisateurs ...

On peut tuer avec une fourchette. Faut-il bannir les fourchettes ?


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la voiture le problème, ce sont les utilisateurs ...
> 
> On peut tuer avec une fourchette. Faut-il bannir les fourchettes ?



Ca c'est dangereux.
J'ai déjà essayé de banir la foufourche de Lorna
Depuis, elle fais la tête.


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2003)

Moi je suis POUR banir les fourchettes ! Ca c'est une idée moderne ! La voiture aussi allez hop !

De toute façon il se passerait quoi si il n'y avait plus de voitures ?

On bonderait les trains, les avions, on saturerait le marché pour avoir peut-être au final, autant de morts du à l'altération des conditions de sécurité.



> C'est bien dommage que la population fasse de moins en moins preuve de civisme



Comme d'hab, rien de viens pas hasard, tout est indui.

Je pense sincèrement qu'une société qui a comme valeur première, le commerce, ne peut pas se comporter autrement.

On achète tout, c'est la seule règle... comment veux-tu après véhiculer une valeur telle que le civisme ?
Il reste l'école pour ça encore, heureusement...
C'est pour ça que ça me fout la rage quand on tire à boulets rouges sur les fonctionnaires et donc aussi les profs, parce qu'on ne fait que répéter bêtement une propagande européene.

Banissons l'ultra libéralisme oui, et peut-être que les élèves arrêteront  de venir en cours comme si c'était un super marché, peut-être que les gens arrêteront de croire que la vie s'achète aussi, la dignité également, et peut-être aussi que les conducteurs arrêterons de considérer qu'ils peuvent tout se permettre sur la route, parce qu'ils ont payés.


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas la voiture le problème, ce sont les utilisateurs ...
> 
> On peut tuer avec une fourchette. Faut-il bannir les fourchettes ?



Exact. Bannissons ceux qui ont un bon coup de fourchette.


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

Quelques infos sur les corrélations entre accidents et âge, routes, etc.  ici 

Entre autres, ça rend quand même dubitatif sur des trucs qu'on entend à la radio, par exemple, les 2  millions de personnes qui conduisent sans permis (2,3% des personnes impliquées dans un accident sont en défaut de permis, mais ça peut être parce qu'il est périmé). Alors, ou les gens sans permis ont moins d'accidents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (y a quand même une possibilité, c'est qu'ils roulent moins) ou faut prendre les 2 millions avec des pincettes, j'aimerais d'ailleurs bien savoir comment a été estimé ce chiffre.

Ceci étant, ceinture, limitation de vitesse, etc. commencent à produire des effets : encore 20% de baisse des accidents en octobre par rapport à l'année dernière.Je me rappelle 1976, je crois, avec 16000 morts en un an, on va passer cette année autour de 7000 ou moins, c'est quand même un progrés sachant que la circulation a au moins doublé.

Il est regrettable que sans répression, les gens ne se calment pas plus mais il faut du temps pour changer les habitudes.

PS pour Finn : moi aussi, je mets en principe mon clignotant toujours, même quand je suis seul sur la route, afin que ce soit un réflexe. Et je n'aime pas non plus me garer en stationnement interdit. Quant à la ceinture, ça a même du m'arriver de la mettre pour rentrer la voiture au garage : 5 m en terrain privé, mais là c'est que je dois pas me faire confiance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci étant, c'est pas pour ça que je ne fais jamais de conneries au volant : on n'est jamais assez attentif.


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2003)

Tu as bien raison LucG .Rien ne remplacera la prudence et le bon sens. Encore faudrait enseigner ces valeur à tous. Quand à jaipatoukompri, il ne faut pas mettre en cause le liberalisme. La vie professionnelle et personelle sont deux choses très différentes et ne s'y comporte pas de la même manière. On peut être dur en affaires et être une personne admirable dans la vie de tout les jours ...


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Il faut également noter un point.
Les systèmes de sécurité rendent les gens plus inconscients.

Air Bag, ABS, ESB, prétentionneurs, etc, etc.

Tout cela fait que les gens se croient en meilleure sécurité et donc prennent des risques inconsidérés.

Tentez l'experience en demandant à quoi sert l'ABS.
La majorité des gens va vous répondre :
"A freiner plus vite".

Ce qui est bien entendu totalement faux.

Ca sert simplement à conserver une trajectoire sans dérapage, et assurer une distance de freinage "acceptable"

En aucun cas cela ne la réduit.

De par le fait, les gens pensent qu'ils peuvent coller au cul sans danger.
"M'en fout, j'ai l'ABS !!!  "


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2003)

L'ABS réduit la distance de freinage...c'est pas énorme mais c'est un fait, surtout sur route mouillée, il empêche les roues de bloquer en fait, c'est ça sa 1ère caractéristique.

Mais bon sinon c'est clair que tu te sens tellement en confiance dans une grosse bagnole... à 170 km, tu sens rien, ça vibre pas, rien.. donc c'est clair que l'APPARENCE est sécurisante et c'est dangereux.

Moi ma mini à 140 km, le toi se décroche, donc c'est bon... je roule à 130... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> On peut être dur en affaires et être une personne admirable dans la vie de tout les jours ...



Je te l'accorde, évidemment... pourtant je ne parlais pas vraiment de ça.
Je te parle d'une dynamique globale et mondiale, qui crée des effets de synergie... qui rend le monde agressif, je ne pense pas que ce soit un fantasme.

On aurait jamais du vendre le temps.


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On aurait jamais du vendre le temps.



ça me semble assez vrai, surtout qu'on n'aura jamais assez d'argent pour en acheter autant qu'on voudrait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je pense aussi que la focalisation de notre société sur le pognon a des conséquences sur la façon d'être des gens même si elle n'explique pas tout.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'ABS réduit la distance de freinage...c'est pas énorme mais c'est un fait, surtout sur route mouillée, il empêche les roues de bloquer en fait, c'est ça sa 1ère caractéristique.



Elle ne la réduit pas par rapport à un véhicule sans ABS sur route sèche.

Si à 120 tu as besoin de 200m pour freiner par temps sec, jamais avec l'ABS tu descendras en dessous de cette valeur.

Et sur route mouillée avec ABS ce sera peut-être 250m et sans ABS tu pars en sucette.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis ...
> Moi je suis ...
> Mois je suis ... UN GROS CON!!!"



Crois tu sincèrement, je veux dire en y réfléchissant bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , que la cause de la plupart des problèmes (dans ce cas, la Sécurité routière) soit la " _connerie_ " ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Franchement, la connerie je ne vois pas vraiment ce que c'est (je sais je sais : "toi alors t'es vraiment con !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) Ce que l'on entend par ce caractère inné (limite génétique comme d'aucuns aiment le sous-entendre) c'est une explication extérieure et économique. Je m'explique. A chaque fois qu'il y a un problème, l'homme fait de la "psychologie naïve" (il n'y a rien de péjoratif là dedans) et va tenter d'expliquer les comportements des gens, ainsi que les siens. (Dans l'exemple qui nous passionne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est l'insécurité routière je rappelle pour les deux au fond qui ne suivent pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Alors un mec qui grille un feu rouge, qui met pas sa ceinture, une femme qui en chie pour se garer.... c'est ...  [réponse toute faite]la sacro-sainte connerie[/réponse toute faite]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ouais d'accord, sauf que quand on a dit çà .. bah on a tout dit.. et pas grand chose : comment qu'on fait après pour améliorer la situation ? On interdit la connerie ? Ou alors on essaie de voir quelles sont les vraies causes ? le mec qui a grillé le feu rouge ne l'a certainement pas  fait "connement" (je veux dire sans raison certaine.. et quand je dis raison, je cherche à expliquer, pas à pardonner et relativiser l'importance du comportement facilement qualifiable d'inconscient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )... et c'est en celà que la formation a posteriori peut être interessante.
idem pour la femme qui en chie pour se garer. C'est une conne ? Très bien .... C'est surement vrai.. D'ailleurs c'est tellement vraie que si l'on avait regardé un peu mieux qui etait le passager, on aurait certainement remarqué que le passager était un homme et si on tend l'oreille on remarquera qu'il soupire .... et si on est un peu medium telepathe on remarquera que cet individu pôssède des préjugés sur la conduite des femmes .. et que rien que celà a un effet sur le comportement de la femme au volant (le fameux stéréotype "femmes au volant, mort au tournant" s'auto-réalise : une sorte de Pygmalion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ....
> "M'en fout, j'ai l'ABS !!!  "



remarque interessante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mis à part l'explication en terme d'inconscience : l'introduction de l'ABS dans les voitures amène certes une sécurité physique et mécanique plus accrue mais parallèlement à celà, celà joue sur, ce que PetIrix appelle de l'inconscience, et que j'appelerais plutot la perception du risque : en augmentant le freinage, on joue sur les attitudes des conducteurs qui vont avoir tendance à abaisser leur seuil de risque toléré (là ou avant un virage se prenait à 80, on aura tendance à le prendre à 90, et/ou à freiner plus tard).

Et celà est un véritable problème : lorsque les pouvoirs publics pensent bien faire en renforcant l'équipement (voitures et équipements routiers) pour diminuer le taux d'accidents, ils amènent un autre problème collatéral : les individus prennent plus de risques. En celà, il est interessant de comprendre un meiux les attitudes et le fonctionnement des conducteurs.... ce qui m'interesse particulièrement ainsi que Patricia Delhomme, psychologue social très compétente dans ce domaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que je voulais dire (là je résume pour ceux qui se sont carrément asoupis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est que la sécurité routière est un phénomène unfiniement plus complexe qu'une simple discussion de comptoir qui tend à dire "d'te façon les gens y savent pas conduire, mais moi çà va je conduis bien. Euh.. barman, resert moi une p'tite pression après j'rentre" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







A tout hasard,  allez faire un tour sur le site de l'INRETS


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Novembre 2003)

Faute de bannissement de la voiture, que tout le monde refuse,  je suggère qu'elle n'ait plus d'ABS, voire plus de roues du tout, plus d'airbag dans le volant, voire plus de volant du tout et ainsi de suite...

Ou alors que seuls les chauffeurs de grande remise soient tolérés. C'est mon cas : j'ai un chauffeur en livrée et casquette qui me conduit au bureau tous les jours en limousine noire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon cas : j'ai un chauffeur en livrée et casquette qui me conduit au bureau tous les jours en limousine noire...



c'est le thread des riches maintenant ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est le thread des riches maintenant ?



c'est la suite de "Global Rich List"...


----------



## crapulos (13 Novembre 2003)

Je suis également de ceux qui pense que les problèmes liés à la voiture sont en parti liés à la société du chacun pour soi qui se construit peu à peu autour de nous. Et le modèle libéralisme aide grandement à sa mise en place. C'est apparent dans de nombreux domaines.

Il est mis en évidence, entre autres, par le comportement hallucinant des conducteurs de tous poils. Moi d'abord et les autres je m'en tape. Plus vite, plus vite, plus vite. La voiture domine, on l'utilise à tord et à travers alors que merde, quand même, nos jambes ne sont pas là que pour mettre des chaussures au bout !
On oublie de plus en plus que si la société a des devoirs envers les individus, les citoyens que nous sommes ont également des devoirs envers la société. 

Les seuls que l'on nous rappelle, malheureusement, c'est consommer (ça on n'oublie pas de nous le seriner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et de temps en temps, voter. 

Je ne suis vraiment pas sur que la répression soit la solution, surtout quand celle ci est aussi délibérément mal menée. Si les accidents vraiment graves n'ont pas lieu sur les autoroutes, pourquoi concentrer les attentions médiatiques sur des radars automatiques que l'on sait pertinament devoir remettre en état fréquemment ??

Par contre, supprimer les voitures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Une seule marque, deux ou trois modèles fiables et pratiques et voilà, c'est réglé ! Plus de discrimination social, plus de vols des voitures de luxes, etc. 

K


----------



## Alex666 (13 Novembre 2003)

ben moi je roule toujours a fond, je met ds le vent les autres au feu rouge.
 je fais expres de passer a l'orange pour que celui de derriere se prennent le rouge,
je met jamais mon clignotant mais j'adore rouler et faire des plein phares !
la ceinture c'est pour les blaireaux
je picole je prend mon auto,
des fois je fume, tu peux etre sur que je t'allume
je suis sur que si on fait la course je t'enfume hey connard !
en plus je te colle au Q pour bien te montrer que t une merde avec ta poubelle
je me gare sur les places pour handicapés et quand il reste une seule place je la prend avant toi alors que tait entrain de faire ta marche arriere,
les file de bus/taxi c'est mon circuit gare a toi je vais te tailler un short si tu passe devant
 jai  le permis mais je conduis mieux que toi abruti, 
la priorité c'est pour ma gueule, quand tu m'prend la tete je t'insulte toi et tes parents copieusement ... voir je t'explose.
assurance, oui j'en ai mais pas pour ma caisse rien a pété un ennui je me casse vite fait
suis en prison maintenant j'ai tué un gosse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'vais passer a la tele, au parlement ils vont legiférer
j'suis un crack du tarmac 

kel con !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

ca te réussit pas d'écouter Skryrock !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je fais expres de passer a l'orange pour que celui de derriere se prennent le rouge,



remarque quand tu t'arretes à l'orange, ceux qui sont derrière ils se prennent le rouge aussi


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Si les accidents vraiment graves n'ont pas lieu sur les autoroutes, pourquoi concentrer les attentions médiatiques sur des radars automatiques que l'on sait pertinament devoir remettre en état fréquemment ??



Les radars automatiques ne sont pas forcément sur les autoroutes. Je rappelle d'ailleurs qu'il y a une technique très simple et de coût quasiment nul pour limiter la vitesse moyenne sur les autoroutes à péage : rajouter 3 lignes (je sais, j'exagère un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) au programme informatique qui imprime les reçus de péage : connaissant l'heure de départ, l'heure d'arrivée et la distance parcourue, c'est pas trop compliqué d'avoir la vitesse moyenne, non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Quelques gendarmes bien peinards attablés au bar du péage, une petite sonnerie pour dire "ça y est, j'en ai chopé un" et hop. (On peut aussi mettre l'appareil pour bien photograpier le chauffeur (c'est plus facile à l'arrêt au péage qu'à 200 à l'heure).

Cette technique a été envisagée mais je ne sache point qu'elle soit appliquée pour l'instant. Je crois qu'elle pose quelques problèmes juridiques. Elle aurait l'avantage de forcer les gens à prendre leur temps sans fantasmer sur l'endroit où est le radar. Je sais, y en a qui fonceraient puis se taperaient une bouffe sur une aire d'arrêt pour remettre les pendules à zéro mais ça  leur éviterait de dire : "moi, je fais Perpignan-Montpellier en trois-quart d'heure" (j'exagère encore, mais si peu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). et ça me semble bien être de la prévention : tout le monde serait "prévenu" et pourrait régler son comportement en conséquence. Ça ne règle pas tous les cas, bien sûr, mais un certain nombre quand même, et je le répète, ça ne coûterait que dalle.


----------



## Fulvio (13 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, supprimer les voitures
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On peut faire pas mal de reproche à la société de consommation et vouloir la freiner est certainement une bonne idée, mais de là à restreindre le choix comme tu voudrais le faire, ça me parait pour le moins excessif. Ca ressemble un peu à ce qu'était le bloc de l'est il y a une décennie et demi, ce que tu nous décris là.

(Loin de moi l'idée de te traiter de stalinien, hein, je dis juste que je suis pas d'accord, c'est tout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Alex666 (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ca te réussit pas d'écouter Skryrock !














le sujet est grave ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'ecoute couleur 3 !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> en plus je te colle au Q pour bien te montrer que t une merde avec ta poubelle



ouais complètement d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pareil avec les vieux .. ca avance pas .. ca reste bloqué à 6516 posts. Alors vu qu'çà avance pas, bah je double le soir sur la ligne blanche ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 et après une queue de poisson (pour une fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) devant la gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_Allez thebig : Catch me if you can_


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On a toutes les lois qu'il faut en tout cas, donnons juste les moyens à la justice de les appliquer...


Tout à fait d'accord. L'annonce d'une nouvelle loi est le plus souvent (j'ai pas dit toujours) purement démagogique et on évite en général de montrer à côté le texte de la loi précédente qui n'est pas appliqué pour des tas de bonnes et de moins bonnes raisons.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Après, la prison à vie pour un con, inconscient, qui devient criminel alors que son intention n'a jamais été de tuer... c'est un autre débat, perso je suis contre.



En effet, je pense que la sanction doit être adaptée à la faute et aux objectifs qu'on vise. Si la prison à vie est le minimum syndical lorsqu'on a causé la mort de quelqu'un, on fait quoi pour les meurtriers purs et durs ? En quoi le maintien pendant 20 ans de quelqu'un en prison règle le problème initial. Il est parfaitement compréhensible que des proches réagissent comme ça (encore que, contrairement à ce qu'on dit toujours, certains ne réagissent pas comme ça, ça s'est vu dans les débats sur la peine de mort). Mais le rôle de la loi n'est pas de transformer une émotion légitime en pierre angulaire de la société. Je suppose que tous ceux qui souhaitent ça ont déjà passé 2-3 ans en prison et peuvent en conclure que c'est vraiment de la gnonotte.

Les sanctions sont indispensables, elles doivent marquer mais en faire un couperet définitif me semble dénoter bien peu d'optimisme sur la nature humaine.


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> je suggère en toute simplicité de bannir la voiture.



Comme le dit PetIrix, c'est plus facile à imaginer pour un parisien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par ici, déjà c'est moins évident, même en se limitant aux déplacements "utiles" (boulot, courses) : moi, je descends généralement au centre ville à pied parce que j'ai la chance d'habiter "en ville" mais beaucoup de gens, pour des raisons d'argent, de logements disponibles, habitent à 10-15-20 kms et les transports en commun, même s'ils rendent des services ne peuvent pas dans une agglomération relativement peu peuplée assurer un service adapté pour tout le monde (contrairement à ce qui peut se passer à Paris).

Ne parlons pas de ma chère Lozère   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sans voiture, tu fais comment ? quand l'école est à 5 ou 10 kms, le boulanger pareil mais pas du même côté, le médecin à 15, l'opticien à 20. Quant aux transports en commun...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 la gare est à 25 kilomètres quand tout va bien avec ses 3-4 trains quotidiens. Et pour voir un bus, faut aller à Mende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mais y aller en car, c'est pas vraiment possible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Il faut essayer de diminuer le rôle de la voiture mais en intégrant tous les aspects plutôt qu'en disant "y a qu'à" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est un peu la même chose pour les contrôles automatiques partout. Melaure, tu as idée de la longueur des routes en France ? essentiellement non gérées par l'état mais par les régions, les départements et les communes.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Je vous sens chauds là, faudrait veiller à pas laisser r'froidir !

Allez, c'est bientôt Noël... Voilà pour vous :






Et y'en aura pour dire que je ne m'intéresse pas à vous autres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. : Finn, pardon pour ce mauvais exemple de  comment dis-tu ?  _psychologie naïve_ ?


----------



## crapulos (13 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire pas mal de reproche à la société de consommation et vouloir la freiner est certainement une bonne idée, mais de là à restreindre le choix comme tu voudrais le faire, ça me parait pour le moins excessif. Ca ressemble un peu à ce qu'était le bloc de l'est il y a une décennie et demi, ce que tu nous décris là.
> 
> (Loin de moi l'idée de te traiter de stalinien, hein, je dis juste que je suis pas d'accord, c'est tout
> 
> ...



C'est de la provocation, j'admet ... mais comme j'ai un mal fou à comprendre pourquoi il faut des voitures surpuissantes et ci et ça ... pour moi, une "voiture" est un utilitaire, un gros morceau de métal et de plastic parfois pratique ... où "l'esthétique" n'a aucune espèce d'importance !

Alors si tout le monde avait la même voiture, ça me ferait ni chaud ni froid, si elles étaient confortables, consommaient très peu, n'avaient pas de klaxon, etc.

Bref, qu'on m'explique pourquoi il en faut toujours des plus et encore plus et j'envisagerais de voir les choses autrement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please évitez moi le baratin de la concurrence ect. c'est bidon quand il y a aussi peu de constructeurs et qu'aucun n'est vraiment prêt à faire "avancer" sérieusement les choses (en proposant des voitures moins polluantes, moins puissantes, ou que sais-je ...)

K

en plus, si toutes les voitures se ressemblaient, je me demande quel serait l'effet le samedi dans les parking de supermarché


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je vous sens chauds là, faudrait veiller à pas laisser r'froidir !
> 
> Allez, c'est bientôt Noël... Voilà pour vous :
> 
> ...














PS. J'aime pas trop le mélange des couleurs, t'as pas le même avec d'autres tons


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2003)

Moi je dis traban (orth ?) pour tout le monde ok ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi ça me va... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crapulos le rouge t'es qu'un bolchévick de toute façon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La voiture unique... vas falloir décliner les couleurs et faire péter les autos collants, sinon c'est clair qu'on a pas fini de se tromper de voiture, de femme et d'enfants sur le parking du carrouf le samedi aprem ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon bah Crapulos... t'as pas une autre idée ? Même moi, JPTK le rouge, j'en veux pas...

Imagine la même chose pour l'ordi et on a quoi ?
La même chose qu'aujourd'hui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



100 % window yeah... mais c'est pour la sécurité des concitoyens...

Nan pas possible...

Moi la solution que je préfère, c'est voiture à air comprimé (si on avait voulu développer vraiment ces projets, y aurait un marché depuiis longtemps) pour tout le monde et réglage de la vitesse en fonction de la route sur laquelle tu roules.

Imagines la course poursuite de voitures entres les méchants et les gentils policiers en ville, tout ça à 50 km... trop bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NAn sinon, je suis sérieux, moi je vote tout de suite pour.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas trop le mélange des couleurs, t'as pas le même avec d'autres tons



Ah, non, désolé, c'est tout ce que j'avais en stock. Et puis, dis-donc gamin, à cheval donné on regarde pas les couilles, hein ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, dis-donc gamin, à cheval donné on regarde pas les couilles, hein ?



C'est un slogan de vendeurs de  cochonneries, ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai tendance à ne pas croire les slogans


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est un slogan de vendeurs de  cochonneries, ça



Bah, c'était juste histoire de voir si les modos allait me mettre la bride...


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> La voiture unique... vas falloir décliner les couleurs et faire péter les autos collants, sinon c'est clair qu'on a pas fini de se tromper de voiture, de femme et d'enfants sur le parking du carrouf le samedi aprem !



Il a prévu un modèle unique pour la femme et les gosses aussi, le Crapulos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas sûr que ça facilite les rapports humains


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Finn, pardon pour ce mauvais exemple de  comment dis-tu ?  _psychologie naïve_ ?



Ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, je ne fais que répéter (à défaut d'effectuer des recherches dans ce domaine) les propos d'un belge :  Jacques-Philippe Leyens qui en dit plus dans ce livre sur la psychologie naïve (d'où le titre), livre que je te conseille de lire (tout comme je t'ai jadis conseillé le petit traité de la manipulation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mais tu es certainement au delà de tout çà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu es certainement au delà de tout çà
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas par ce qu'on n'accepte pas, pour plaire, d'être en dessous de tout, qu'on se vit nécessairement comme au-dessus des autres.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas par ce qu'on n'accepte pas, pour plaire, d'être en dessous de tout, qu'on se vit nécessairement comme au-dessus des autres.



Certes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est bien pour celà 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que j'ai dit "_celà"_, à savoir ni "au dessus", ni "en dessous", ni en "deçà" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS pour les autres :  *non on ne parle pas de positions sexuelles ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## Fulvio (13 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la provocation, j'admet ... mais comme j'ai un mal fou à comprendre pourquoi il faut des voitures surpuissantes et ci et ça ... pour moi, une "voiture" est un utilitaire, un gros morceau de métal et de plastic parfois pratique ... où "l'esthétique" n'a aucune espèce d'importance !
> 
> Alors si tout le monde avait la même voiture, ça me ferait ni chaud ni froid, si elles étaient confortables, consommaient très peu, n'avaient pas de klaxon, etc.
> 
> ...



J'adhère à l'idée d'un bridage (qui serait aussi utile au niveau rejet de gaz polluant). Et si pour moi comme pour toi, la voiture se réduit à un rôle pratique (4 roues, un moteur, une direction et un minimum de confort), je n'ai en revanche rien à redire à la diversité des modèles. Puisque j'accorde de l'importance à l'esthétique de mes fringues, de ma guitare, de mon papier peint et même (quelle folle idée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) de mon ordinateur, je ne me verrais pas interdire à d'autres de choisir une élégante Lancia à un tank suédois genre Volvo (ou même l'inverse). Après que ce choix soit l'oeuvre de la concurrence qui pousse à la surconsommation, c'est regrettable, mais limité le choix à 3 voitures, même moi, automobiliste peu enthousiaste, ça m'emmerderait. On doit bien pouvoir trouver un juste milieu... 

Ah, oui, j'oubliais : le klaxon est un équipement obligatoire, mais bien mal utilisé (y compris par moi-même).


----------



## Foguenne (13 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> .... Et puis, dis-donc gamin, à cheval donné on regarde pas les couilles, hein ?



Héhé, je la note.


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'adhère à l'idée d'un bridage (qui serait aussi utile au niveau rejet de gaz polluant). Et si pour moi comme pour toi, la voiture se réduit à un rôle pratique (4 roues, un moteur, une direction et un minimum de confort), je n'ai en revanche rien à redire à la diversité des modèles. Puisque j'accorde de l'importance à l'esthétique de mes fringues, de ma guitare, de mon papier peint et même (quelle folle idée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il me semble qu'au US les limitations sont bien plus respectées. Comment font-ils ? Bridage ? Police de la route super-efficace ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> PS pour les autres :  *non on ne parle pas de positions sexuelles !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment çà, après la bagnole, on peut pas parler de cul un peu ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Comment çà, après la bagnole, on peut pas parler de cul un peu ?



c'est juste: ça sert aussi aux transports une bagnole


----------



## crapulos (13 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Crapulos le rouge t'es qu'un bolchévick de toute façon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaahhh ... tout de suite, vous associez tout ça à nos copains de l'est (enfin, de l'orient maintenant) .... "ma" couleur, c'est plutôt le noir ou l'absence de couleur, pas vraiment le rouge ...

L'idée de la "même" voiture pour tous, c'est pour renforcer l'idée qu'on nous prend bien tous pour des bons petits moutons. Tant qu'à faire, avec le sacre de la pensée unique si chère aux services marketing (et autres), autant y aller à fond !

Pour les femmes, je n'aurais osé les placer en parrallèle avec les voitures, mais c'est vous qui l'avez dit en premier ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ni d'ailleurs pour les autres choses, guitares, fringues (encore qu'on reparle des uniformes à l'école, pour éviter le raquet ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







), etc. les voitures sont arrivées à être un cas assez à part tout de même non ?

j'ai bien une autre idée, mais pas facile à mettre en place : personne ne possède de voiture, on modifie suffisamment les choses pour ne plus en avoir trop besoin (retour de la proximité des écoles, des commerces, des hopitaux, des emplois, etc.) et on met à la disposition des gens des voitures gratuitement et des moyens de transport en commun ...

Pas mal non ? Evidemment ça ne suffit pas vraiment, ça n'empêche pas les gens "dangereux", mais là aussi y a du boulot : "éducation" par exemple ...

K


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'au US les limitations sont bien plus respectées. Comment font-ils ? Bridage ? Police de la route super-efficace ?



J'ai entendu dire ça aussi mais je ne sais pas si c'est vrai (le plus probable) ou si c'est une rumeur. Par contre, contrairement à ce que croient beaucoup, il y a beaucoup de morts sur la route aux US  : près de 43 000 en 2002, soit un taux par habitant (pas forcément significatif) plus élevé qu'en France.


----------



## krystof (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> il y a beaucoup de morts sur la route aux US  : près de 43 000 en 2002, soit un taux par habitant (pas forcément significatif) plus élevé qu'en France.



Vraiment pas de chance les ricains. En plus, ils meurent deux fois : chez eux, et en Irak.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> on joue sur les attitudes des conducteurs qui vont avoir tendance à abaisser leur seuil de risque toléré (là ou avant un virage se prenait à 80, on aura tendance à le prendre à 90, et/ou à freiner plus tard).



C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire.
L'appréciation du risque n'est plus la même.
La plupart des gens se sentent trop en sécurité.


Quant à la connerie, je parle de la vraie connerie.

Je parle de ce mec que j'ai suivi en banlieue.
Il ralentit à un feu et le grille.
Je me dit simplement qu'il n'a pas du le voir.
Cependant heureusement qu'il n'y avait pas de bagnole qui passait.
Le feu passe au vert, et je le rattrappe au feu suivant qui passe au rouge.
Le mec ralentit, et le grille.

Il a fait ça 3 fois.
Manifestement il s'en branle des feux.

Celui là est un gros con.



Quand je parle de connerie je parle également de ce mec qui en avait certainement marre d'être cul à cul dans les bouchons et qui pour rejoindre sa sortie à 1000 m à déboité à certainement plus de 90km/h sur la BAU !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce mec là est un gros connard!!!

Mais la bonne femme qui à du mal à se garer, je m'en fou.

Quant à moi, je ne conduit pas mieux que tout le monde.
Il m'arrive aussi de faire des fautes d'inattention qui peuvent être dangereuses.
Mais je n'ai pas honte de le reconnaitre.

Non je ne marque pas l'arrêt à certains stop parce que ya de la visibilité
Oui je passe quelquefois à l'orange 
Oui il m'est arrivé de me rabattre un peu rapidement parce que j'ai vu le panneau au dernier moment.

Mais non je ne grille pas de feux.
Oui je cède le passage
Non je ne force pas le passage
Non je ne double pas par la droite.
Etc ...


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, supprimer les voitures
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ouaiiiisss.
Vive la Traban !!


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> remarque quand tu t'arretes à l'orange, ceux qui sont derrière ils se prennent le rouge aussi


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme le dit PetIrix, c'est plus facile à imaginer pour un parisien



Ceci dit, la ville de Paris tente de réduire le flot de bagnoles et incite la populasse à prendre les TeC

Soit
Pourquoi pas.

Mais passé 1h du mat des métro ou des bus y'en a plus.

Moi je veux bien prendre le métro, et laisser ma bagnole, mais foutez moi des transports en commun 24h/24.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'au US les limitations sont bien plus respectées. Comment font-ils ? Bridage ? Police de la route super-efficace ?



C'est assez simple: ils utilisent la seule méthode que les américains connaissent (sur la route et ailleurs). La brutalité.
Tu depasse la vitesse autorisée de quelques mph et tu as le droit d'etre ejecté manu-militari de ta bagnole par un gros bourin moustachu a Ray-Ban qui te plaque contre le capot a l'aide de sa matraque et qui t'ebarque dans la foulé au poste meme si celui ci est a plus de 50 milles... Ca calme...
C'est pas de l'anti-américanisme, c'est du vécu pour un de mes copains.
Un autre pote a failli subir une fouille au corps simplement parceque l'un des stops arrieres de sa bagnole de location etait naze...


----------



## loudjena (13 Novembre 2003)

La téléportation, c'est ça qu'il nous faut, en + avec ça je ne me ferai plus jamais arnaquer par un garagiste véreux !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Novembre 2003)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> La téléportation, c'est ça qu'il nous faut, en + avec ça je ne me ferai plus jamais arnaquer par un garagiste véreux !!!



C'est pas sûr, tu risques d'avoir des discussions de marchands de tapis (volants)


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sûr, tu risques d'avoir des discussions de marchands de tapis (volants)



A ma dernière téléportation je me suis fait tailler les oreilles en pointe.


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> A ma dernière téléportation je me suis fait tailler les oreilles en pointe.




Hmmm Ado j'étais amoureuse de monsieur Spock...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pourquoi je dis ça moi


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Ah ben moi j'aimais bien la fille de "Shérif fais moi peur".


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben moi j'aimais bien la fille de "Shérif fais moi peur".



Daisy Duke...






Je vais me faire censurer par Finn moi...


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Daisy Duke...
> 
> 
> Je vais me faire censurer par Finn moi...



Pourquoi ?

C'est un peu court, mais l'est pas à poil !!


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2003)

Ahhh pfffff en le voyant, comme ça, j'ai des doutes... Sur mon équilibre mental de quand j'étais ado....


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh pfffff en le voyant, comme ça, j'ai des doutes... Sur mon équilibre mental de quand j'étais ado....



Je n'osais y penser ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ceci dit ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ces oreilles ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si elles se rapportent à son plumage ....

Mon dieu, mon dieu, mon dieu ...


----------



## pil38 (13 Novembre 2003)

moi j aime bien vanessa demouy ... t as pas 1 photo d'elle ?


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> moi j aime bien vanessa demouy ... t as pas 1 photo d'elle ?



Y'a qu'a demander


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a qu'a demander



Ah ben toi tu ne fais pas dans la Demouy mesure.
Ils sont félin pour l'autre.


----------



## WebOliver (13 Novembre 2003)

Vous jouez avec le feu les amis... Si Finn passe dans le coin.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous jouez avec le feu les amis... Si Finn passe dans le coin.



Ben ... y va regarder comme tout le monde.

et après il ira à confesse.





euh ... en 1 seul mot, confesse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dude (14 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien une autre idée, mais pas facile à mettre en place : personne ne possède de voiture, on modifie suffisamment les choses pour ne plus en avoir trop besoin (retour de la proximité des écoles, des commerces, des hopitaux, des emplois, etc.) et on met à la disposition des gens des voitures gratuitement et des moyens de transport en commun ...



Ils ont essayé de faire ça au pays-bas dans les années   70 avec des vélos. Les fameux vélos blanc, la théorie était que les vélos n'étaient à personne (la propriété c'est le vol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et que l'on en prenait un pour aller d'un point A à un point B et on le laissait là, une autre personne ayant la possibilité de le prendre pour aller où il voulait. La pratique s'est résumée au vol pur et simple de ces vélos. Les gens les prenant et les emmenant chez eux pour les repeindre et y mettre un cadenas. Une belle idée qui a été detruite par l'égoisme de l'homme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Donc permets moi d'etre dubitatif à ta proposition, meme si elle me séduit

(et moi j'aime la traban 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les LADA!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

pil38 a dit:
			
		

> moi j aime bien vanessa demouy ... t as pas 1 photo d'elle ?



t'as qu' à regarder ton site


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous jouez avec le feu les amis... Si Finn passe dans le coin.














 j'ai pas ma centrale vapeur dans le coin


----------



## crapulos (14 Novembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont essayé de faire ça au pays-bas dans les années   70 avec des vélos. Les fameux vélos blanc, la théorie était que les vélos n'étaient à personne (la propriété c'est le vol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis aussi dubitatif malheureusement, c'est pas pour les gens d'aujourd'hui un truc pareil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je voudrais quand même bien comprendre pourquoi quand je parle de partage et de voitures pareilles pour tout le monde, on me sort des tromblons ? c'est vraiment les voitures les plus fiables et les moins polluantes ???

Une des voitures qu'un pote avait (dans ma jeunesse) était une Volvo des années 70, modèle familliale ... pour 8 ou 9 personnes au moins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







une voiture énorme dans laquelle on se sentait bien en sécurité ... dépassait pas le 90 km/h et surtout consommait autant qu'un char Leclerc malheureusement 

K


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

crapulos a dit:
			
		

> une voiture énorme dans laquelle on se sentait bien en sécurité ... dépassait pas le 90 km/h et surtout consommait autant qu'un char Leclerc malheureusement



Mon chariot Leclerc à moi, à chaque ravitaillement il me coute 1500 balles.
Et chuis toujours emmerdé entre le paquet de PQ et la lessive.
Y sont trop p'tit leur truc !!






 hein !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 j'ma gourré ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> hein !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est vrai qu'on a le  _droit de savoir _


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> La pratique s'est résumée au vol pur et simple de ces vélos. Les gens les prenant et les emmenant chez eux pour les repeindre et y mettre un cadenas. Une belle idée qui a été detruite par l'égoisme de l'homme
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vous le dit.
Ce n'est pas une société de consommation mais d'égoïsme.

Je vais même extrapoler, et dévier.
Mais nous courrons à notre perte.

Toutes les grandes civilisations ont peryclité.
Aujourd'hui c'est la notre.
Nous nous croyons les plus riches les plus forts, mais nous chutons.
Notre économie peut se casser la gueule à tout moment.
Plus personne n'en a rien a foutre de son prochain.
Nous sommes égoïstes, c'est chacun pour sa gueule, et nous en crèverons. Chacun dans notre coin.

[Mode fin du monde off ]


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Novembre 2003)

Pet', tu me donne envie de pleurer, boooouuuuuhhhhh


----------



## crapulos (14 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mon chariot Leclerc à moi, à chaque ravitaillement il me coute 1500 balles.
> Et chuis toujours emmerdé entre le paquet de PQ et la lessive.
> Y sont trop p'tit leur truc !!
> 
> ...



Non, je crois que c'est ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Après faut voir quelle distance tu tiens avec le PQ et la lessive .... ça se trouve c'est quand même économique !!

K


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

Bon, de toute façon le débat est biaisé ! Alors plutot que de s'engueuler, je vous propose d'aller faire un test sérieux sur le code de la route (n'oubliez pas le vin chaud ! 
	


 ) 


_et si vous etes perspicace, vous verrez Casimir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh pfffff en le voyant, comme ça, j'ai des doutes... Sur mon équilibre mental de quand j'étais ado....



Il n'y a plus beaucoup de vulcains dans les Star Trek récents ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour en revenir à la sécurité routière, rien de tel qu'une grosse berline avec un petit moteur pour ne pas faire d'excès


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2003)

genre vieille audi


----------



## melaure (14 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> genre vieille audi



Eh oui. Et rouler moins vite c'est aussi consommer moins d'essence, ce qui n'est pas négligeable ...


----------



## gribouille (14 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui. Et rouler moins vite c'est aussi consommer moins d'essence, ce qui n'est pas négligeable ...



Même lentement la traction de mon grand père adoptif consomme toujours ses 25lit au 100  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...  et


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2003)

Je pense pas t'apprendre quelque chose mais y a pas mal de gens qui ne savent pas qu'en 1ère à 5000 tours/minute ou en 5e à 5000 tours/minute, ton moteur tourne à ma même vitesse, donc pollue de la même façon, mais bon par contre dans le 1er cas tu te déplaces entre 20 et 50 km/h et dans le 2e entre 100 et 300 km/h ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin tout ça pour dire que le mec qui roule à 120 ne pollue pas forcément plus que celui qui roule à 90...

Mais bon.... je pinaille...


----------



## gribouille (14 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon.... je pinaille...


non c'est juste le bon "pignon"


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas t'apprendre quelque chose mais y a pas mal de gens qui ne savent pas qu'en 1ère à 5000 tours/minute ou en 5e à 5000 tours/minute, ton moteur tourne à ma même vitesse, donc pollue de la même façon, mais bon par contre dans le 1er cas tu te déplaces entre 20 et 50 km/h et dans le 2e entre 100 et 300 km/h !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est quoi ta bagnole ???
5000 tr/min, je ne le fais pas.
Ni en 1ère ni en 5ème. !!
Et en ce qui concerne ton régime, regarde la conso instantanée.
T'auras pas la même chose.


----------



## JPTK (14 Novembre 2003)

Oui bah 2500, 1000 si tu veux... peu importe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Après que ce soit en en 5e ou en 1ère, ton moteur tournera à la même vitesse...

Tu consommeras pareil à 2500 tours/minute en 1ère qu'à 2500 tours en 5e... à la rigueur tu consommeras + en 5e because la résistance de l'air lors du déplacement... mais c'est tout...


----------



## PetIrix (14 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah 2500, 1000 si tu veux... peu importe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le couple, t'en fais quoi du couple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






La résistance de l'air ... mmmouais ...


----------



## melaure (15 Novembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je pense pas t'apprendre quelque chose mais y a pas mal de gens qui ne savent pas qu'en 1ère à 5000 tours/minute ou en 5e à 5000 tours/minute, ton moteur tourne à ma même vitesse, donc pollue de la même façon, mais bon par contre dans le 1er cas tu te déplaces entre 20 et 50 km/h et dans le 2e entre 100 et 300 km/h !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans mon cas si car je dois être à fond de 5eme pour dépasser le 120 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est une vieille voiture


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Bon, de toute façon le débat est biaisé ! Alors plutot que de s'engueuler, je vous propose d'aller faire un test sérieux sur le code de la route (n'oubliez pas le vin chaud !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petit rappel pour Philito


----------



## Philito (15 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Petit rappel pour Philito



ah ben le voilà..... un véritable bonheur.... merci m'sieur...


----------

